# Safety glasses that fit?



## sugnim (Oct 16, 2015)

I have an issue with trying to find safety glasses that actually fit. I don't wear prescription lenses, and I'm probably not as large as the people the designers had in mind when they designed the safety glasses that I've seen at the local hardware stores. Does anyone know of any safety glasses that are designed to fit a smaller woman? Thanks!


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Did a quick search on the Google, and found these at Uline:

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-20704/Safety-Glasses-Goggles/Ice-Wraparounds-Petite

Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Carolina-Small-Size-Safety-Spectacle-goggles/dp/B005O244QA

Looks like they exist, but perhaps not common to have small sizes at the BORG. Also consider searching for child's sizes, if you need smaller yet.


----------



## Jeremy78 (Oct 22, 2015)

Look at the Hellraiser line at Northernsafety.com
Favorite for most of the guys at our shop.
Amber lenses help you see the grain better as well.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

As an alternative….you could also consider a face mask. They usually have an adjustable headband.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I use these and they fit very well and if i am going to be doing something very dusty i can swap out and put the strap on to hold them tighter to my face
http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/gg-45caf.html


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Did a quick search on the Google, and found these at Uline:
> 
> http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-20704/Safety-Glasses-Goggles/Ice-Wraparounds-Petite


Been wearing these for years. The tinted ones are my every day sunglasses. Best fitting glasses of any kind I've owned and super light.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

At one time I sold Uvex safety glasses, but haven't in years. They offer versions with sliding side bars so people with different head sizes can easily adjust them to fit. Men's ears are further back on their heads than women's ears, so the side bars need to be different lengths, or adjustable. Look for a safety equipment supplier near you or contact Uvex and ask where their supplier near you is located, or find another brand with adjustable side bars. I'm guessing, but I think this is why you need help.

Charley


----------

